# Aalmontage am Fluss



## Sond (18. März 2015)

Nabend, ich wollte demnächst in der Nacht auf Aal gehen und habe mir gedacht das ich meine Ruten auf Grund setze mit 80g Sargblei. Nun habe ich eine Frage die mich schon lange plagt. Welchen Unterschied bzw Vorteil macht es wenn ich die Ruten senkrecht bzw waagerecht stelle??? Und sollte ich ein Stahlvorfach verwenden? Und sollte die Hauptschnur straff sein oder eher locker?


----------



## Gondoschir (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Die Schnur sollte immer im 90° Winkel zur Rute stehen. Somit federt die Rutenspitze einen harten Biss ab und die Rutenspitze ist dadurch auch ein sensibler Bissanzeiger, wenn man nicht gerade mit nem Besenstiel angelt.
Im Fließgewässer ist die Schnur straff zu halten. Bei schlaffer Schnur verursacht die Strömung einen Schnurbogen. Der Aal schnappt sich den Köder, bemerkt den Wiederstand vom Schnurbogen und lässt den Köder fallen.
Wenn der Aal bei straffer Schnur einen Wiederstand spürt, ist er schon gehakt.
Stahlvorfach???
Wolltest Du Aal angeln oder Conger? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordsee (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Ich kenne ja deinen Fluss nicht aber 40-60g reichen bei mir aus.

Ich sehe keinen Grund ein Stahlvorfach zu verwenden. 
Für Köfi ist es noch viel zu früh und bei Wurm benötigt man keins.

Im Frühling fische ich noch eher fein (0,28HS und 0,25er VF) mit Sbirolino bei weniger-kaum vorhandener Strömung.

Ansonsten Wirbel auf die Schnur an dem ein Tiroler Hölzl/Birnenblei hängt, dann eine Perle, ein Wirbel und das Vorfach. 

Also totale Standard-Montage als Durchlauf. Mann kann den Rollenbügel aufmachen und eine Miniastgabel in die Schnur hängen, die Bremse ganz Aufdrehen oder aber halt die Aalglocke verwenden.

Wenn möglich nehme ich gerne die Posenmontage.

Aber Aalfänge im März sind meines Erachtens noch rar, im April gehts bei mir immer so langsam erst wirklich los.

Ich würde Flachbereiche anwerfen, kleinere Köder nehmen, ich bin aber auch kein Aalprofi, aber immer so fange ich im April immer wieder ein paar Aale


----------



## Tobi92 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Die Schnur sollte immer im 90° Winkel zur Rute stehen. Somit federt die Rutenspitze einen harten Biss ab und die Rutenspitze ist dadurch auch ein sensibler



Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Ich stell sie im Stillwasser immer möglichst so auf, dass Schnur und Rute eine Linie bilden.

Hat den Vorteil, dass einem erstens nicht ständig Fledermäuse reinfliegen und zweitens der Fisch weniger Widerstand spürt. Bügel is dabei offen, Schnur wird in einem am Blank befindlichen Gummi geklemmt und in der Schnur hängt ein Glöckchen, Affenkletterer oder sonst was. 

Bei Strömung verhält sich das etwas anders, da stell ich die Ruten möglichst hoch, damit sich weniger Schnur im Wasser befindet, zwecks Schnurbogen und Treibgut. Sensibilität der Rutenspitze spielt da bei mir keine wirkliche Rolle, da auch hier der Bügel offen ist, Schnur in gummi und Glöckchen in der Schnur. 

Den Biss erkennt man wenn sich das Glöckchen hebt/senkt. Bei nem harten Biss löst sich die Schnur aus dem gummi und der Fisch kann ohne was zu merken frei abziehen. 

Bei deiner Strömung könnte es sein, dass das mitn Gummi nicht funktioniert, dann musst eben übern Freilauf/Bremse arbeiten. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Im Fluss stelle ich die Rute senkrecht auf...aus den genannten Gründen. Die Schnur kann man ruhig fest stellen...Freilauf usw braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt, da sich die Aale in der Strömung meist selbst haken.

Würde jetzt eher kleine Köder nehmen wie halben Tauwurm oder vielleicht auch Maden (an manchen Gewässern sehr fängig)


----------



## Tobi92 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*



D1985 schrieb:


> Freilauf usw braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt, da sich die Aale in der Strömung meist selbst haken.



Beim Aalfischen ganz richtig. 
Allerdings solltest du dann stehts bei deinen Ruten sein. 
Sonst is der Aal ganz schnell in irgendwelchen Ritzen verschwunden.


----------



## wobbler68 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Hallo

Im Stillwassser(See/Teich) hast du oft Wasserpflanzen am Gewässergrund.
Hier kenne ich, keinen  See ohne "Pflanzenteppich" auf dem Grund.
Wenn da ein Grundblei runter saust ,läuft die Schnur oft nicht frei,sondern verhakt sich schnell in etwas Kraut.
Also nehme ich dafür eine einfache Posenmontage mit Knicklicht.

Im fließenden Gewässern kommt das Grundblei zum Einsatz.
Dabei so wenig Schnur wie möglich im Wasser haben.So drückt das Wasser nicht so stark auf die Schnur. 
Die Schur habe ich straff,bei eingestellter Bremse,so das man noch Schnur(also recht fest) abziehen kann.

Das hat zwei Vorteile .
1.Der Aal kann nicht sofort unter den nächsten Stein flüchten.
2.Es beißen nicht nur Aale im Fluss.
Barben,Döbel,Karpfen nehmen auch mal gern den Köder und im Fluss können die nicht lange,den Köder untersuchen.
Also kommen diese Bisse zu 90% ohne vorheriges zupfen.Von 0 auf 100.

Meist ist es auch nicht nötig weit raus zu werfen.So 3-10 m vom Ufer entfernt bringen mir die meisten Fische.
Und bei der Entfernung, lege ich die Angel waagerecht ab.
Werfe ich weiter raus ,stelle ich sie aufrecht hin,um den Druck von der Schnur zu nehmen.


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Kommt immer auf das Gewässer an ,ich suche mir gern 
 Stellen die schon im Uferbereich über einen Meter tief sind,
 nach Sonnenuntergang beißen da die besten Aale direkt vor den Füßen ,allein angeln gehen und die Haxen stillhalten
 da hat man kein Problem mit Schnurbogen ect pp
 Wenn Schiffsverkehr -Angel raus und gleich nach Wellen-
 rückgang wieder rein oft kommt der Biss sofort #6


----------



## Sond (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Also ich habe vor in der Aller bei Celle zu angeln.


----------



## Nelearts (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Hallo Sond,

kann mich meinen Vorgängern nur anschließen, bei Strömung die Rute senkrecht um möglichst wenig Schnur in der Strömung zu haben, im Stllwasser waagerecht.
Kenne leider die Aller bei Celle bzw. deren Strömung nicht.
Ich verwende als preiswerten und effektiven Bissanzeiger beim Aalangeln einfache Plastikgabeln, die weißen Dinger die man zum Grillen mitnimmt wenn man keine Lust zum Spülen hat.
Die Schnur wird zwischen Rolle mit geöffnetem Bügel und ersten Rutenring mit einer Doppelschlaufe um zwei Gabelzacken gelegt, anschließend die Gabel im 90 Grad Winkel mit den Zacken von der Rute weg auf den Boden gelegt.
Vorteile:
-Bei einem Biss fliegt die Gabel ohne nennenswerten Widerstand herum und gibt die Schnur frei.
- Auch in dunklen Nächten kann man die weiße Gabel ohne Taschenlampe erkennen.
- Wenn die Gabel auf sandigem Boden oder auf Steinen liegt, dann gibt es ein Geräusch wenn die Gabel bewegt wird.
- Bei leichter Strömung kann man die Gabel mit Steinchen beschweren.
- Kosten nahezu null.


----------



## d0ni (19. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Hallo Sond,
> 
> kann mich meinen Vorgängern nur anschließen, bei Strömung die Rute senkrecht um möglichst wenig Schnur in der Strömung zu haben, im Stllwasser waagerecht.
> Kenne leider die Aller bei Celle bzw. deren Strömung nicht.
> ...




Köstlich!  Musste so lachen.

Als ob du nen Fachhändler für Plastikgabeln wärst und uns die verkaufen willst  
:q:q:q

Werd ich dieses Jahr direkt mal testen |supergri


----------



## Nelearts (20. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

@d0ni

Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am längsten.
Kannst Du gerne ausprobieren, Deinen Kommentar verbuche ich mal unter "JuppiSmartphoneUser".


----------



## Kauli11 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*



d0ni schrieb:


> Köstlich!  Musste so lachen.
> 
> Als ob du nen Fachhändler für Plastikgabeln wärst und uns die verkaufen willst
> :q:q:q
> ...



Fachhändler?#d

Er stellt die her! #h


----------



## Nelearts (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Bei diesen Kommentaren überlege ich mir wirklich, ob ich noch als "alter Hase" hier antworten sollte.
Anscheinend gibt es hier genügend Yuppies mit genügend Apple-Hardware.
Konstruktive Antworten schätze ich, der Rest kann gerne weiter seine Google-gesteuerten Antworten für sich behalten.


----------



## Welpi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

@Nelearts: Keep cool.... der grosse Teil der still mitlesenden (inklusive mir) weiss solche Tipps zu schätzen...#6


----------



## Nelearts (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

@Welpi: Danke für den Hinweis. Mich nervt halt nur, wenn in solchen Foren die Trööts kaputt gemacht werden indem vom eigentlichen Thema immer weiter abgewichen wird.
Das bringt dem Ersteller nichts und den still Mitlesenden auch nicht, also eigentlich niemandem.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## labralehn (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Bei diesen Kommentaren überlege ich mir wirklich, ob ich noch als "alter Hase" hier antworten sollte.
> 
> *Keiner zwingt dich dazu*
> 
> ...



Das Jahr 2015 ist irgendwie das Jahr der gestreßten Neuzugänge hier im Forum. Alles Holz-Ziegen?


----------



## Gondoschir (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Mich nervt halt nur, wenn in solchen Foren die Trööts kaputt gemacht werden indem vom eigentlichen Thema immer weiter abgewichen wird.



Kaputt = Nicht mehr nutzbar.
Ich sehe hier allerdings, dass der Thread auch weiterhin nutzbar und hilfreich ist. Die Ausgangsfrage wurde weitreichend geklärt.
Wenn Du mal einen Rhetorikkurs mitmachst, darfst Du dich auch mit dem Thema "Eigendynamik eines Threads" befassen. Das ist genau das, was hier vorgefallen ist. Und das ist auch keine Ausnahme, sondern Normalität.
Sollten OT-Beiträge am Ende stehen, behindern sie niemanden. Stehen sie in der Mitte von hilfreichen Antworten, sollten sie nach Möglichkeit in einen OT-Thread verschoben werden.


----------



## Nelearts (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Sag ich doch, der Thread driftet total ab vom Eigentlichen Thema.
Hat niemand was zu der eigentlichen Fragestellung beizutragen?

@Sond: Sorry für die Entwicklung hier, kannst mich gerne per PN kontaktieren.
Ich behaupte ja nicht der Allwissende zu sein, aber so den ein oder anderen Trick hab ich schon drauf.

@alle anderen: Mit Rhetorik fängt man keine Aale und unterstützt auch keine Jungangler!

So, das war jetzt mein letzter Post hier in diesem Thema, Nase voll....


----------



## d0ni (25. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmontage am Fluss*

Junge junge,  Humor ist wohl nicht deine Stärke  

Das Yuppie kannste auch gerne behalten


----------

